# /dev/nvidia0 (input/output error) help please!

## Delta-9

i cant seem to get my graphics card working i have gone through all the posts i can find on here and tryed so many different things but nothing seems to work!   :Crying or Very sad: 

when i try and test my xorg.conf i get:

```
NVIDIA: could not open the devicefine /dev/nvidia0 (Input/output error).

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0.

```

it goes on to tell me to see the common problems section of nvidia readme but they are no help!

can anyone shed any light on this?

thank you in advance

----------

## loki99

Plz tell us which driver you want to install (the open or the proprietary drivers from nvidia), what you did so far and also post the output of ... 

```
lspci
```

Edit: And you did take a look at the nvidia docs. Just checking!  :Wink: Last edited by loki99 on Thu Feb 05, 2009 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Delta-9

im not sure what drivers i want to install, iv never had nvidia before. could you point me in the right direction?

so far, i have followed the nvidia guide, emerged nvidia-drivers 180.27, recompiled my kernel and genkernel with various options. at present i have all framebuffer support off in genkernel.

my output of lspci shows my graphics card, ill try lspci in chroot as i dont really want to have to type it all out, give me a minute.

im sorry im not really sure what other info i can give you to help, just ask if you require more.

----------

## Delta-9

here we go:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9300M GS (rev a1)

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4232

0b:04.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

0b:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

0b:04.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

0b:04.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

```

----------

## loki99

Ok. You obviously want the non open drivers. Here are a couple of questions.

*) did you recompile your nvidia-drivers after you rebuild your kernel?

*) did you run eselect opengl set nvidia after that?

*) did you double check your kernel configuration

*)did you build agpart as a module?

*) did you add your user to the video group?

greets

----------

## Delta-9

ok, could you give a brief explanation of the difference if its not too much trouble?

*) i did rebuild the drivers after kernel rebuild

*) i didnt run eselect opengl set nvidia after every time, just some.. sorry   :Embarassed: 

*) i did double check my kernel but im not overly educated on the kernel front, hence genkernel

*) im not sure, how can i check?

*) yes, added em' all

Edit: iv booted into gentoo and tryed eselect command and the same error occours!

----------

## loki99

 *Delta-9 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *) i did rebuild the drivers after kernel rebuild

 

good you need to after reemering your kernel

 *Delta-9 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *) i didnt run eselect opengl set nvidia after every time, just some.. sorry   

 

I'm not really sure if you have to run it every time but I do it just to be on the save side  :Razz: 

 *Delta-9 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *) i did double check my kernel but im not overly educated on the kernel front, hence genkernel

 

Just take a look at the nvidia docs. They list all the kernel options you will need.  Then open a root account ...

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

search for the kernel options in the given sections, the navigation is quite self explaining. If there is something to change just save and exit and ...

```
# make && make modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.xx-gentoo
```

 *Delta-9 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *) im not sure, how can i check?

 

See above

 *Delta-9 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *) yes, added em' all

 

okido

 :Wink: 

----------

## Delta-9

im just adding VESA framebuffer support back into genkernel. going to stick with it insted of trying my own. 

i cant find Userspace VESA VGA graphics support only VESA VGA graphics support. i wanted to try the userspace option but heyho.

before i go ahed and recompile my kernel, should i build agpgart as a module or in kernel? its in kernel at the mo!

thanks for your help so far!

----------

## Delta-9

nothing helps   :Crying or Very sad:   still get the same error!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I assume that you installed the nvidia card in addition to the intel video that was already on the mobo. Is this correct? If yes, turn the intel video off in the BIOS so as to eliminate a possible source of conflict. 

Also, if this is a recent event, and you haven't recompiled xorg-server for use with nvidia, or are still using a version compiled when you had VIDEO_CARDS="intel" in your /etc/make.conf file, you will probably have problems as well.

To find out where you are in all this, please post the result of emerge --info, and we'll start from there.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Delta-9

hi Pappy, im affraid its worse than onboard, i have Hybrid graphics from nvidia. this is 2 graphics cards attached to the same screen in a laptop.

sounds silly i know, i only want one! anyhow, the idea of these is they are hot switchable i.e. no reboot needed for change. however, windows is needed to turn off one of them and this obviously cant happen in linux. cant change it iin bios eather.

im currently installing xp to see if i can dissable the intel card. im hoping this will solve the problem. 

i'll keep you posted!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You know, I read something about that about an hour or so after I posted this. My immediate thought is: "why?" I'm sure it serves some purpose, but it sounds like a bit of a clusterf&ck to me. I was looking at laptops, seeing what there was in the line of units with nvidia video. I was amazed that anyone would do such a thing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Delta-9

ok, if i boot xp and then shut down and boot gentoo i can get the nvidia card to stay on but then as soon as i restart the speed light on my switch goes out and im back to square one. x works perfectly when i boot the laptop with the light on, i.e. after booting windows.

im thinking is there any way to dissable hardware at boot? or turn off a device? i think this is the only way arround it. any one else got a vaio z with gentoo on it?

----------

## Delta-9

no one?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> You know, I read something about that about an hour or so after I posted this. My immediate thought is: "why?" I'm sure it serves some purpose, but it sounds like a bit of a clusterf&ck to me. I was looking at laptops, seeing what there was in the line of units with nvidia video. I was amazed that anyone would do such a thing.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

Well, two cards might be used for gaming in technologies such as nVidia SLI, o ATI CrossFire, the question is: Is there proper support for this in Linux? 

Also, I don't quite get when he tells after booting windows the card/s work/s...

@Delta-9: Could you please post your emerge --info?

----------

## Delta-9

sorry ZeuZ_NG, the laptop has broken! £1500!!! i shall be having strong words with them tomorrow!

to be honest i dont think linux does support this hardware as people running ubuntu etc are unable to run the card of their choosing and are forced to boot into xp and then into linux. i had hoped that gentoo may be the answer given its customisability or that i might meet another gentoo user who had got this all working. 

im not sure what the deal with windows activating the cards is. i just have to select xp and wait for the loading bar to pop up then hold the power button and boot to linux. but then when shut down the selection of the card is lost. im not sure if this is to do with the bios or windows drivers or some other hardware.

can anyone think of any solution or know anyone who could help? kernel developer?

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *Delta-9 wrote:*   

> sorry ZeuZ_NG, the laptop has broken! £1500!!! i shall be having strong words with them tomorrow!
> 
> to be honest i dont think linux does support this hardware as people running ubuntu etc are unable to run the card of their choosing and are forced to boot into xp and then into linux. i had hoped that gentoo may be the answer given its customisability or that i might meet another gentoo user who had got this all working. 
> 
> im not sure what the deal with windows activating the cards is. i just have to select xp and wait for the loading bar to pop up then hold the power button and boot to linux. but then when shut down the selection of the card is lost. im not sure if this is to do with the bios or windows drivers or some other hardware.
> ...

 

Perhaps it's just a parameter that has to be passed to the module so something kind of unlocks... 

What happen? What bricked it? 

I don't really know the status of SLI or CrossFire in Linux, but I'll dive into it too..

----------

## Delta-9

not too sure what happened. i was just trying to setup x and it didnt work again (my xorg.conf) screen went blank as per all the other failed attempts so i pressed the power button till it turned off, turned it back on and there was no text on the screen, no bios, nothing. the light came on but i suppose thats nether here nor there.

thanks for having a look into it, i get a bit lost to be honest. its hard being a noob lol 

not sure if this will help:

https://launchpad.net/~sony-vaio-z-series

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You'd be better off with an HP/Compaq C500 series. A machine with JUST an Intel chipset is work-with-able. Mine runs like a champ, even though it took a little over a year from the time I installed Linux on it until I could watch a DVD without video distortion. It's a lot less expensive, too.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Delta-9

i would quite like a cheaper laptop as times are hard as im sure you are aware. However, i got this laptop because it has a 6 hour battery life and is really light weight. i think my replacement is on its way so i hope i can get it all working.

if anyone comes up with any ideas then let me know!

thanks 

tom

----------

